# Pontuação e aspas



## Fericire

Opa!

Pessoal, poderiam me dizer qual a frase correta: *A* ou *B* ?

a) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»
b) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*.

*Com o ponto final ou sem?
Tinha uma pergunta assim por aqui há algum tempo, mas pesquisei e não a reencontrei.

Abraços!


----------



## Vanda

Eu usaria sem o ponto final. Já li algo ou mais que um ponto de vista sobre isso, só que não me lembro...


----------



## Polax

Fericire said:


> Opa!
> 
> Pessoal, poderiam me dizer qual a frase correta: *A* ou *B* ?
> 
> a) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»
> b) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*.
> 
> *Com o ponto final ou sem?
> Tinha uma pergunta assim por aqui há algum tempo, mas pesquisei e não a reencontrei.
> 
> Abraços!



Olá,
acho que é o B porque, o ponto de interrogação refere-se a frase entre aspas, e o ponto sirve para concluir a oração toda em que está incluida a citação da pregunta que ele se fiz. Pois, não?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Fericire said:


> b) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*. *





Polax said:


> Olá,
> acho que é o B porque, o ponto de interrogação refere-se a frase entre  aspas, e o ponto sirve para concluir a oração toda em que está incluida a  citação da pregunta que ele se fiz. Pois, não?


----------



## machadinho

Fericire said:


> a) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»
> b) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*. *


----------



## Vanda

Como eu disse acima, os gramáticos discordam entre si sobre essa pontuação. Veja o que diz esta professora:


> *Caso 2* – As aspas vêm depois do ponto quando a citação é feita por inteiro e isoladamente:
> • "Saber é poder." _Ou_: "Informação não é o mesmo que conhecimento."
> Neste ponto há divergência na interpretação da norma oficial. O Manual de Redação Atlas (1994:69) dá como exemplo: _Disse Camões: "Quem ama o feio, bonito lhe parece."_ Ao que o Grande Manual de Ortografia Globo (1983:110) exemplifica: _Carlyle escreveu: "Feliz daquele que encontrou a sua tarefa! Que ele não peça nenhuma outra bênção. O trabalho é a vida"_.
> Valem as mesmas orientações para notas de rodapé. Mais um detalhe: as aspas fecham a citação, mas quando se acrescentam dados entre parênteses o ponto vai no final de tudo e não da citação:
> • "Eles compõem o cérebro da rede e localizam-se em todos os seus entroncamentos*" (Pessini, 1986, p.14).*



E este outro:


> *3ª.* Se a frase inteira estiver entre aspas, o ponto de interrogação, de exclamação será englobado por elas: *"*Mísera! Tivesse eu aquela enorme, aquela claridade imortal que toda luz resume?*"*
> *4ª.* Caso contrário, ficará depois das aspas: Quem se lembra, ainda, do *"*nada a declarar*"*?



E do ciberdúvidas:


> 1. – Mariana sussurra: «Aonde vamos?».
> Não parece que o ponto final seja necessário. Serve ele para terminar a frase. Mas para quê utilizá-lo, se já lá está o ponto de interrogação a terminá-la? Depois da abreviatura *etc.*, também omitimos o ponto final em fim de frase.



Não deixem de ler o resto da citação do ciberdúvidas. Abrange outros detalhes.


----------



## machadinho

Se depois do ponto de interrogação e das aspas coubesse o ponto final, deveria também caber, por paridade, neste caso:
Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.». 
Não cabe. Logo...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Se depois do ponto de interrogação e das aspas coubesse o ponto final, deveria também caber, por paridade, neste caso:
> Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.».
> Não cabe. Logo...


Se neva em Moscou, deveria nevar no Rio de Janeiro também...


----------



## Youngfun

machadinho said:


> Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino*.*»*.*



Na escola primaria (como se traduz o italiano _scuola elementare_?) a minha professora de italiano me ensinou que assim é o certo (em italiano).

P.S. (off-topic) eu tentei de barrar o  mas o Wordreference não permite isso?


----------



## machadinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> Se neva em Moscou, deveria nevar no Rio de Janeiro também...


Nada a ver. Comparação forçada.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Nada a ver. Comparação forçada.


Exatamente. Não tem nada a ver.


----------



## machadinho

A minha comparação não é forçada.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.».


Como você corrigiria isso? Pensa sobre isso e depois me diz por que a comparação foi forçada.


----------



## machadinho

Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino».
Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.»


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino». [Pronto. Se esse for o padrão de sua preferência, seria razoável você optar pela pontuação em b, não acha?]
> Ele, então, respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.» [Já se for esse aqui o padrão de sua preferência - que, se eu não me engano, é o normalmente adotado na língua inglesa -, então realmente não vejo problema em você optar pela pontuação em a.]


----------



## Vanda

Ou seja, como os gramáticos dizem, não há lei '' cristalizada'' sobre o assunto. Eles discordam, nós discordamos, e, portanto, não precisamos brigar por causa de nossas escolhas pessoais, né?


----------



## machadinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> [...][Pronto. Se esse for o padrão de sua preferência, seria razoável você optar pela pontuação em b, não acha?]
> [...][Já  se for esse aqui o padrão de sua preferência - que, se eu não me  engano, é o normalmente adotado na língua inglesa -, então realmente não  vejo problema em você optar pela pontuação em a.]


Não. O problema com (b) é colocar 3, para não dizer 4, sinais de pontuação um atrás do outro: ›?»*.*
Não tem nada a ver com supostos padrões de preferência ou com normas de estilo supostamente adotadas por estrangeiros.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Entendi. Realmente já encontrei algumas recomendações contra esse acúmulo de sinais. Mas você acha que a solução é simplesmente sumir com o ponto final que encerra o período? Seria então uma questão de "3 pode mas 4 não pode"?


----------



## machadinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> [...] mas você acha que a solução é simplesmente sumir com o ponto final que encerra o período? Seria então uma questão de "3 pode mas 4 não pode"?


Talvez, já que 3 é menos feio que 4. Aliás, por que aspas francesas simples em ninfeta? Para evitar confusão entre uso e menção? Tudo bem, mas é um cuidado que só faz sentido em textos de semântica, lógica, filosofia da linguagem etc. Em outros contextos basta:
Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ninfeta?»
Já cai para 2.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Entendi. Quatro é errado; três, que é menos feio que 4, pode. Ou seja, mais vale sumir com o ponto final que encerra o período do que acabar com quatro sinais acumulados.

Escuta, o que você diria desse trecho que eu peguei nO Globo? Já que só há três sinais acumulados - o que você considera menos feio do que 4 -, será que a gente pode dizer que o uso do ponto final é adequado nesse contexto? Ou será que, desde o início, o problema que você via era mesmo o ponto final, e não (apenas) o acúmulo de sinais?

... _o escritor perguntou: "Qual foi meu crime? Por que tenho que viver como  recluso, como leproso, escondido da vida, do mundo e dos outros  homens?"._


----------



## Youngfun

Eu acho que o ponto depois das aspas é necessario. 

Na minha opinião, se usamos a logica, o costumbre de acabar a frase com *?» *sem ponto final está errado, mesmo sendo o mais comum em todas linguas.

Uma frase com aspas é uma frase como as outras, e depois as aspas posso colocar ponto, virgula, até ponto esclamatico ou um outro ponto interrogativo.

Ex.:

1) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*.* 
Respondendo ao topico, aqui coloco o ponto, a frase acabou.

2) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*,* e depois respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.».
Aqui acho que tá claro o uso da virgula.

3) Meu namorado me perguntou: «Quer casar comigo?»*! *Sou feliz demais!
O *?* é do namorado, mas o *!* é da falante.
O namorado fez a pergunta, e a futura esposa tá entusiasta (existe essa palavra?) por isso.

4a) Ele perguntou: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*?* Como e possível que ele fez uma pergunta burra assim?
4b) Antônio falou: «Eu gosto muito da Argentina e gostaria de viajar para lá.»*? *Sério? Eu achava que todos brasileiros odiavam a Argentina* D).
O 4a) é diferente do 1). No 1) o falante está afirmando que ele perguntou isso. No 4a) o falante está... perguntando se ele perguntou isso D) 
No 4b) o Antônio falou uma frase afirmativa, mas o falante, muito sorpreso, tá perguntando se ele falou isso de verdade.

Vocês concordam com a minha analise?

*Isso acontenceu a mim . Depois ter conhecido 3 amigos brasileiros que odiavam Argentina, fiquei sorpreso de conhecer um brasileiro que ama o pais dos hermanos


----------



## machadinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> Escuta, o que você diria desse trecho que eu peguei nO Globo? Já que só há três sinais acumulados [...]


Diria que, nesse caso, já que é possível colocar só 2, e que 2 é menos feio que 3, bastam 2:
... o escritor perguntou: "Qual foi meu crime? Por  que tenho que  viver como  recluso, como leproso, escondido da vida, do  mundo e dos  outros  homens?"
Não digo que é certo ou errado. Digo mais ou menos feio.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Imagino então que você basicamente só usaria o ponto se houvesse uma continuação após as aspas, é isso? Ou nem nesse caso?


----------



## machadinho

Não entendi. Dê um exemplo.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Esse é um trecho que peguei da Folha de São Paulo:

_... quando Bial lhe perguntou: "Você tá bem, agora que tá solteira?". Ao que  o modelo gaúcho respondeu rapidinho: "Ela sempre esteve solteira,  Bial!". Tudo bem que a moça viajou ..._


----------



## machadinho

Ótimo exemplo. Não, não colocaria esses pontos finais após as aspas. Me parecem supérfluos.


----------



## Youngfun

machadinho said:


> Ótimo exemplo. Não, não colocaria esses pontos finais após as aspas. Me parecem supérfluos.


 
O que você acha dos meus exemplos?


----------



## machadinho

Sinceramente, discordo de todos os seus exemplos, o que não quer dizer muita coisa.
Gostaria, porém, de comentar a vírgula neste exemplo seu:


> 2) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta*›?»,* e depois respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.».


A meu ver, nesse caso, a vírgula permanece e a interrogação some.


> Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta*›»,* e depois respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino*».*


Não tenho uma justificativa lógica e sistemática para essa preferência. Só posso dizer que (i) essa vírgula a mim, Machadinho, me parece mais relevante do que o ponto de interrogação (ii) porque perguntou próximo de qual é tanto quanto basta para entendermos que se trata de uma pergunta.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Machadinho, imagino que o Fericire estivesse interessado em conhecer a pontuação padrão mesmo.


----------



## machadinho

O que é pontuação padrão mesmo? Seriam as regrinhas *cegas *do manuais de redação do Globo e da Folha de São Paulo? Ou dos manuais de concurso público? Aliás, o que a pontuação padrão diz das passagens abaixo?

Primeiro em português europeu, já que o exemplo inicial usa aspas francesas:


> Só para lhe perguntar serenamente: «Minha rica senhora para quer foi toda esta intrujice*?»* E depois vê-la chorar... Sim, tinha esta ansiedade cheia de amor de a ver chorar (*Eça de Queirós*, _Os Maias_)



E agora no nosso.
Logo na primeira página de _Esaú e Jacó_:


> Uma crioula perguntou a um sargento: "Você quer ver que elas vão à cabocla*?"*  E ambos pararam a distância, tomados daquele invencível desejo de  conhecer a vida alhea, que é muita vez toda a necessidade humana. (*Machado de Assis*, _Esaú e Jacó,_ cap.I, p.945 da Aguilar)



Que tal _Dom Casmurro?_


> No tempo em que brincávamos assim, era muito comum ouvir à minha vizinha: "Hoje há missa*?"* Eu já sabia o que isto queria dizer, respondia afirmativamente, e ia pedir hóstia por outro nome. (Machado de Assis, _Dom Casmurro,_ cap.XI, p.818)
> 
> Mais tarde, quando Padre Cabral me ensinava latim, doutrina e história  sagrada, ele assistia às lições, fazia reflexões eclesiásticas, e, no  fim, perguntava ao padre: "Não é verdade que o nosso jovem amigo caminha  depressa*?"* Chamava-me "um prodígio"; (Machado de Assis, Dom Casmurro, cap. XXIV, p.832



Ou mesmo _Helena?_


> Ele beijava-lhe as mãozinhas e dizia-lhe: "Se papai foi para o céu,   fiquei eu no lugar dele, para dar-te muito beijo, muito doce e muita   boneca. Queres ser minha filha*?"* A resposta de Helena foi a do náufrago; (Machado de Assis, _Helena,_ cap.XX5, p.374)
> 
> Ia afastar-me, quando ouvi a voz de Helena perguntar à mãe: "Papai*?"* Voltei-me. Ângela envovera o rosto da criança entre os vestidos. (Machado de Assis,_ Helana,_ cap. XXVI, p.375)



E por fim no dialeto do nosso caro *Fericire*_:_


> O dono da casa dirigia o jantar, gritava para os churrasqueadores, recomendando: "Um bem assado!" ou "Que venha uma boa costela!" ou ainda: "Um gordo aqui pro Chico Pinto*!"* No princípio da festa notara-se um silêncio um pouco constrangido. (*Erico Verissimo*, _O tempo e o vento, O continente, I, _"Um certo capitão Rodrigo", p.224)


 Faltou uma escritora mulher, porém.


----------



## Vanda

Vamos correr achar algo de Clarice.



> Ah, se ainda pudessem apaziguar o mundo por eles exacerbado, assegurando-lhe:“estávamos apenas brincando! somos dois impostores!” Mas era tarde. “Rende-te sem condição efaze de ti uma parte de mim que sou o passado” – dizia-lhes a vida futura.


 Felicidade Clandestina e outros contos



> Vendo-a afastar-se, ele a examinou incrédulo, com um interesse divertido: “será possível quemulher possa realmente saber o que é angústia?” E a dúvida fez com que ele se sentisse muito forte.





> “Estará ela se aproveitando de mim?”,indaguei-me na velha dúvida se devo ou não deixar que se aproveitem de mim.





> “Mas e eu?”, gritei dez anos depois por motivos de amorperdido, “quem virá jamais à minha fraqueza!”





> Tive que engolir como pude a ofensa que ele me fazia ao acreditar em mim, tive que engolira piedade por ele, a vergonha por mim, “tolo!”, pudesse eu lhe gritar, “essa história de tesourodisfarçado foi inventada, é coisa só para menina!”


----------



## Ariel Knightly

> O homem insistiu na pergunta, entre desconfiado e cauteloso: “Que é que  ela estava fazendo ali?” Nada, respondeu apenas em pensamento a senhora,  já então pressentes a cair de cansaço.


 (aqui)
Seria uma oposição entre o padrão jornalístico e o literário?


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Vamos correr achar algo de Clarice.


Serve *Lygia Fagundes Telles*?


> Vai passar por nós naquele andar de transatlântico, os ossos dos quadris furando as águas. E a cara oca de capa de figurino, "por acaso já nos vimos antes*?"* Turbante de cetim branco com uma esmeralda combinando com o verde dos olhos tão mais belos do que a esmeralda, tem olhos lindos, ela inteira é linda. (_As Meninas_, "três", pp.51-2 da edição da José Olympio de 1980)


E para que fique claro que, para mim, machadinho, pontuação é mera questão de *gosto*,
vou citar uma passagem *contra* minha *preferência*
tirada de outra mulher, agora portuguesa, *Maria Gabriela Llansol*:


> A sobremesa era doce de gila e entretanto ela dizia-se com um nojo maravilhado de si mesma: «Fizeste mal». «Sabes por que o senti*?».* «Também não sei dizer-te». «O amor é mal*?».* «O amor tem corpo». (_O Estorvo,_ "a incorruptível pureza", p.104 de _Cantileno_)
> 
> Abre o jornal na página dos anúncios de cinema [...] pergunta: «Por que é que a amava tanto*?».* «Talvez porque alguém a tirou das minhas costelas». (p.111)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Outra da Clarice aqui. 


> Não era uma pessoa que procurasse conversas, mas se alguém lhe  perguntava como agora: “menino, de que lado fica a igreja?”, ele se  animava com suavidade, inclinava o longo pescoço, (...)


Ela não via problema em manter o ponto de interrogação. Será que isso se repete em todos esses autores?


----------



## Vanda

Até que enfim, alguém colocou em palavras o que é, né Machadinho?, uma questão de gosto! Existem algumas regras fixas a serem seguidas, em concursos, provas, etc., mas nunca há nada que um bom autor não possa fazer diferentemente. Né, Saramago? Né, Rosa?


----------



## Vanda

Graças a Deus! Fico aliviada quando os foreros admitem que a gente pode mudar, não ser inflexível, aumentar conhecimento, saber crescer aceitando a dinamicidade da língua e que não precisamos de andar com a gramática pendurada no pescoço. Tenho medo dos radicais! Para esses deveríamos voltar aos primórdios da língua e ir debulhando Camões e ficam ''de mal'' com aqueles que sabem que quem ''faz'' as línguas são os usuários - patrimônio público - e não qualquer gramático que queira ditar regras. Até eles, estão tentando acompanhar a dinâmica - sempre com um pouco de atraso - das línguas!

E da minha poetisa preferida: Cecília Meirelles.


> Acontece chamarem-na: "OLHINHOS DE GATO!"
> Depois, uns dedos enluvados pegam-lhe no queixo, para lhe levantarem o rosto: "Mas é o retrato
> da mãe!" MÃE.





> Disseram para longe: "Não gosto de a ver brincando tanto com aquelas coisas."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Machadinho, podemos apagar os posts, mas acho que a questão da mudança de atitude tem sua importância aqui. Um estrangeiro que venha a encontrar esse tópico no futuro pode ficar confuso ao ler o que foi escrito nos primeiros posts. Quando ele chegar aqui, entenderá que impressões determinados padrões podem deixar em algumas pessoas. Em pessoas como você, por exemplo, a forma que mantém o ponto final pode ser percebida num primeiro momento com estranheza, como feia//, como algo que "não cabe". Enfim, você decide. Se você apagar, eu apago.


----------



## Vanda

Acho melhor vocês deixarem os posts quietinhos, aí! Vai ser interessante seguir o raciocínio.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Acho melhor vocês deixarem os posts quietinhos, aí! Vai ser interessante seguir o raciocínio.


Too late.


----------



## Youngfun

machadinho said:


> Sinceramente, discordo de todos os seus exemplos, o que não quer dizer muita coisa.
> Gostaria, porém, de comentar a vírgula neste exemplo seu:
> A meu ver, nesse caso, a vírgula permanece e a interrogação some.



Ao meu ver, a sua frase sem ponto de interrogação é até aceitável, porqué "perguntou-se" é mais um pensamento do que um dialogo.
Mas se usa aspas é um discurso direto (discorso diretto se fala assim?), e nos discursos diretos é preferível manter o ponto de interrogação quando tem uma pergunta e o ponto de exclamação quando tem uma exclamação.

E só para curiosidade, como você corrigiria as minhas frases 3), 4a) e 4b)?

Admito que são frases um pouco estranhas, e personalmente preferiría usar o discurso indireto (discorso indiretto) naqueles exemplos, mas eu acho que na fala também o uso do discurso direto sería possível, pelo menos na minha lingua.

Então, se eu entendi, a vossa conclusão é que isso é uma questão de gosto e ambas formas são aceitaveis e presentes na literatura e nos jornais.

Comparando com outras linguas, em italiano também vi ambas formas.

Na minha outra lingua mãe, o chinês, sempre vi o ponto antes da aspa, e nenhum ponto depois, como faz o machadinho.

Se não erro, em inglês tem diferença entre o británico e o americano, mas agora não lembro qual dialeto usa uma forma e qual usa a outra forma.


----------



## Fericire

Youngfun said:


> Se não erro, em inglês tem diferença entre o británico e o americano, mas agora não lembro qual dialeto usa uma forma e qual usa a outra forma.



http://www.englishforums.com/English/IsFullStopAfterQuotationMarks/dwxxx/post.htm
No site acima tem bastante informação sobre o uso dessas formas na língua inglesa, tanto na variante americana quanto na europeia.
Basicamente, o inglês americano engloba todo tipo de pontuação DENTRO das aspas. Já o britânico, não.

Por exemplo, no inglês americano é possível escrever:
*"Diane," she said, "put the book down and go outside for a little while."*


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado pelo link!

Não sei se posso _quotar_ os posts de outros foros, mas eu concordo com o J Lewis (será um caso que ele é italiano?) e com o Grammar Geek. Eles expressaram a mesma ideia minha em jeito mais claro, com exemplos mais claros.


----------



## J. Bailica

Youngfun said:


> Eu acho que o ponto depois das aspas é necessario.
> 
> Na minha opinião, se usamos a logica, o costumbre de acabar a frase com *?» *sem ponto final está errado, mesmo sendo o mais comum em todas linguas.
> 
> Uma frase com aspas é uma frase como as outras, e depois as aspas posso colocar ponto, virgula, até ponto esclamatico ou um outro ponto interrogativo.
> 
> Ex.:
> 
> 1) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*.*
> Respondendo ao topico, aqui coloco o ponto, a frase acabou.
> 
> 2) Ele, então, perguntou-se: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*,* e depois respondeu: «‹ninfeta› não tem masculino.».
> Aqui acho que tá claro o uso da virgula.
> 
> 3) Meu namorado me perguntou: «Quer casar comigo?»*! *Sou feliz demais!
> O *?* é do namorado, mas o *!* é da falante. [Para evitar confusões, eu talvez escrevesse, salvo seja, 'Meu namorado me perguntou se queria casar com ele! Sou feliz demais!'; ou então 'Meu namorado...«Quer casar comigo?» Que pergunta! / Se quero casar?! Sou ...';   ]
> O namorado fez a pergunta, e a futura esposa tá entusiasta (existe essa palavra?) por isso.
> 
> 4a) Ele perguntou: «Qual o masculino de ‹ninfeta› ?»*?* Como e possível que ele fez uma pergunta burra assim?
> 4b) Antônio falou: «Eu gosto muito da Argentina e gostaria de viajar para lá.»*? *Sério? Eu achava que todos brasileiros odiavam a Argentina* D).
> O 4a) é diferente do 1). No 1) o falante está afirmando que ele perguntou isso. No 4a) o falante está... perguntando se ele perguntou isso D)
> No 4b) o Antônio falou uma frase afirmativa, mas o falante, muito sorpreso, tá perguntando se ele falou isso de verdade.
> 
> [Eu penso que não se podem usar assim os sinais de pontuação (4a e 4b). Nem é só por ser uma repetição de sinais; é quase transformá-los em frases, ou em 'emoticons' - , se é que me perecebe.
> Num texto convencional parece-me no mínimo estranho.
> Mas se quiser adoptar um estilo original, e for coerente com esse estilo (em vez de o usar só ocasionalmente), no mínimo poderá talvez ter os benefícios (mas também os dissabores) disso...
> 
> O que já me pareceria menos estranho seria usar essa forma de pontuação no modelo de diálogo clássico:
> 
> _- Blá blá blá.
> - ?
> 
> _Mas não tenho a certeza. Vou tentar ficar mais atento a este tipo de pormenores.]
> 
> 
> Vocês concordam com a minha analise?
> 
> *Isso acontenceu a mim . Depois ter conhecido 3 amigos brasileiros que odiavam Argentina, fiquei sorpreso de conhecer um brasileiro que ama o pais dos hermanos


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Youngfun said:


> Se não erro, em inglês tem diferença entre o   británico e o americano, mas agora não lembro qual dialeto usa uma forma   e qual usa a outra forma.


Acho que nesse caso já entra a  questão de colocar ou não dentro das aspas pontos que não fariam parte  da citação. Um texto interessante sobre esse assunto pode ser encontrado aqui.


----------



## Youngfun

@Ariel: 
Obrigado pelo link. Eu concordo com o escritor, pessoalmente eu gosto mais do uso británico (ou britânico?).

@J. Bailica:
Eu concordo que as minhas frases são muito confusas, e para evitar confusão são melhores as frases como você escreveu.
Mas eu pensei mais em reportar dialogos do que, por exemplo, escrever novelas. 
Por exemplo, uma pessoa falando podería reportar um discurso direito e no mesmo tempo ser duvidoso ou excitado, e por isso os ? e !

Os meus são exemplos com frases complicadas, mas são equivalentes de:

3) Meu namorado me perguntou aquela pergunta!
4a) Ele perguntou aquela pergunta? Como é possível?
4b) Antônio falou isso? Sério?

Mas gostei quando você falou que é como trasformar em emoticons !  []

Agora, se está consentido, vou quotar uns exemplos em inglês que vi no forum _linkeado _por Fericire:



> She said, "I love you!" This means she said it forcefully. The exclamation is hers.
> She said, "I love you"! This shows that the speaker is over the moon about the fact that she loves him. The exclamation is the speaker's.
> 
> Did he really shout "Stop!"?
> 
> Did she really say, "I love you"?
> 
> I'm so excited that she said "I love you"!
> 
> As the train pulled away, she shouted, "I love you!"



And also an Italian user says:



> To be logical, we should end a lot of sentences with full stop, end of quote, second full stop. We don't do this and the decision as to where to put the single full stop can be rather arbitrary.


----------



## Fericire

Pessoal, será que isso tudo também vale para parêntesis?
Por exemplo, qual a frase correta: *A *ou *B*?

A) Ele foi à festa (e Catarina também!)
B) Ele foi à festa (e Catarina também!)*.

*Ou os dois são corretos?
... nunca se sabe, né.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bom, digamos que os seus livros você pode pontuar da forma que achar melhor. Saramago que o diga. Mas se estiver escrevendo em meios em que se espera um determinado padrão, procure saber que padrão é esse.


----------



## Fericire

E qual vocês preferem entre estas:

a) "Deixem disso!" ela disse.
b) "Deixem disso!", ela disse.
c) "Deixem disso!" — ela disse.

A, B ou C?
Acho que o padrão na escrita é a C (com o travessão), né?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Fericire said:


> A, B ou C?
> Acho que o padrão na escrita é a C (com o travessão), né?


Se o contexto for o de um diálogo, acho que prefiro (d), com 2 travessões e sem aspas... 

(d) — Deixem disso! — ela disse.

Mas muitos dispensam o segundo travessão:

_— Ama a outro, não? perguntou o moço com ironia._ [_O Último Dia de um Poeta_]
_— Que horror! exclamou padre Silvestre quando chegou a notícia.  _[_S. Bernanrdo_]

E há esses casos da Clarice Lispector, que curiosamente foram ambos retirados do conto _Feliz Aniversário_:

_— Que vovozinha que nada! explodiu amarga a aniversariante. — Que o  diabo vos carregue, corja de maricas, cornos e vagabundas! me dá um copo  de vinho, Dorothy! — ordenou._

— Até o ano que vem! disse José subitamente com malícia, encontrando, assim, sem             mais nem menos, a frase certa: uma indireta feliz! Até o ano que vem, hein?, repetiu com             receio de não ser compreendido.

Com o travessão que precede _ordenou_, a meu ver, fica evidenciada a existência naquele local de uma fronteira maior do que aquela entre _vagabundas!_ e _me._ Entretando, não consigo encontrar uma razão para a ausência do travessão antes de _At__é _e a presença da vírgula depois de _hein?_.

Se preferir, você ainda pode ir a la Saramago, claro:

_Toda ela tremia, Que gritos são aqueles, perguntou, mas o marido não lhe respondeu, empurrou-a para dentro e, ..._ [_O Evangelho segundo Jesus Cristo_]

Já (a), creio eu, seria um padrão mais comum em inglês.

_"Is that true, Scout?" said Uncle Jack._ [_To Kill a Mockingbird_]
_
"Comrad! Officer!" he cried. _[_Nineteen Eighty-Four_]

_"Wow!" he said, souding amazed. "So _that _explains it."
"No it doesn't!" the girl fired back. "Raindrops fall because _everything _falls! _Everything _falls! Not just rain!"_ _[Angels & Demons_]

_— Puxa! — ele disse, em um tom admirado. — Então está explicado.
— Não, não está! — disparou a menina. — As gotas caem porque tudo cai! Tudo! Não só a chuva!_ [_Anjos e Demônios_]

Nesses casos, a vírgula que iria dentro das aspas dá lugar aos pontos de interrogação e exclamação.

_"I awreaddy got it," Sunny said._ [_The Catcher in the Rye_]

Um texto bacaninha sobre os diferentes padrões de diálogo pode ser encontrado aqui.


----------

